# Only a few more hours left,VOTE,IOTE,VOTE!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm voting until I can't vote anymore..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still voting!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Michelle, you're awesome! Am voting also


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have to get to bed Michelle. I was voting for 1.5 hours! I can hardly keep my eyes open. THANKS!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Every vote counts,you did all you could for the whole challenge and that's awsome!

We're having storns so I hope my connection will hold.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still voting!!!!! It's 1:33 here


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We moved up from 221 and 6 to 214 and 6.That's a little better....keep voting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Less than an hour left...VOTE,VOTE,VOTE!!!!
We moved up a bit to 214 and 6.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

30 minutes left.VOTE!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's done now so have to wait for results....


----------

